#  Alternativmedizin >   nicht so ernst nehmen >

## Irma12345

Klicken Sie hier: "YouTube - Jede Zelle meines Körpers ist glücklich..."  :laughter01:  
LG Monika

----------


## Jerusha

Es hilft - mir geht's schon viel besser !  Genau das was man am Montag Morgen braucht. :bravo_2_cut:

----------


## Ulrike 2000

Danke Dir auch für den Tip. Habe mit dem Ohrwurm auch schon auffallend gute Laune.

----------


## Pianoman

Kommentare aus anderen Foren und Blogs:   

> - Schafft das allgemeine Wahlrecht wieder ab  
> - Wahnsinn. Aber wenigstens ein Thema für den Esoblog gefunden ...  
> - Was ist denn das für eine Sekte?   
> - Ich wusste gerade nicht ob ich lachen oder weinen sollte   
> - Wir leben im Wassermannzeitalter. Die New-Age-Idioten streben nach der Weltherrschaft.  
> - Das Ende ist nah! 
> - Noch schlimmer: die laufen nicht nur rum und sehen albern aus, die sind auch unsere Chefs, unsere Sachbearbeiter beim 
> Amt oder Versicherung und am schlimmsten: Die Unterrichten unsere Kinder!!  
> - so stelle ich mir die party derjenigen vor, die kurz vor dem erreichen der achten operating-thetan-stufe stehen.

  
Der Körperzellen-Hit stammt aus dem Haus SHP, was soviel heißt wie "Selbstheilungsprozess". 
Dahinter steckt der ebenso abgedrehte wie geschäftstüchtige Medienschaffende Clemens Kuby nebst Gattin und diversem Anhang.   http://194.59.236.220/kuby/CMS/CMS.aspx?ClientID=wfc54b9ac5-f77c-4e10-a7aa-508ee... 
Obwohl die Website für sich selbst spricht, hier ein kleines Zitat:    

> In seinem Bestseller *Unterwegs in die nächste Dimension* (Kösel-Verlag) berichtet Clemens Kuby nicht nur von Heilern und Schamanen in aller Welt, sondern enthüllt auch *seine eigene Heilung von einer Querschnittslähmung* durch einen *Seelen berührenden Bewusstseinsprozess*.

 Alles klar ?  
Das schärfste - selbstverständlich neben dem NLP-Folk - ist ein pdf-Dokument von einem Dr.-Ing. Michael Köhlmann über die *Physikalische Basis mentaler Heilungsprozesse*. Das ist ein wüstes Machwerk ganz besonderer Güte.  http://194.59.236.220/kuby/CMS/CMS.a...=42&Language=D  
Das wirklich Irre ist aber doch, wie diese Knalltüten es schaffen, vom Geschwafel über subatomare Schwingungen zum Ententanz mit Gagatexten auf Teletubbie-Niveau zu kommen.

----------


## Ulrike 2000

Bitte: Nicht so ernst nehmen! 
Ich habe jedenfalls schon viel mit Anderen über den song gelacht. Lachen ist gesund.
(Vielleicht auch nur placebogesund) Gute Laune ist einfach nur gute Laune. Die wird zumindest über das Video rübergebracht.

----------


## Jerusha

Ich habe auch gelacht über das Video, weil es einfach so herrlich blöd ist. 
Für Heilungszwecke eignet sich der Text doch sowieso nicht, denn es heißt:
"Jede Zelle meines Körpers ist glücklich, jede Zelle fühlt sich wohl." 
Logisch gedacht - und das versuche ich immer - werden durch diesen Song auch "entartete/kranke und alte Zellen" dazu motiviert, sich wohl zu fühlen (denn es heißt nicht, jede gesunde Zelle, sondern einfach *jede Zelle*). Also: Heilung ausgeschlossen.

----------


## Ulrike 2000

Frage von Jerusha an anderer Stelle: 
Frage: Hat eine Zelle ein Bewußtsein und kann sich somit "glücklich" fühlen? 
Nicht so einfach zu beantworten. Gehe davon aus, dass auch eine Zelle einen "Überlebenswillen" hat. In so fern könnte ich ihr Existenzbewußtsein unterstellen.
Meine Antwort wäre also ein eindeutiges Vielleicht.
Bin aber auf jeden Fall auf der sicheren Seite, wenn ich meinen Zellen "einrede", dass sie glücklich sind. Bin mir halt für keinen Placeboeffekt zu schade.
So jetzt noch einmal den song, dass meine Zellen daran erinnert werden, wie sie sich zu fühlen haben.
Aber alles frei nach dem Motto: nicht so ernst nehmen. 
Allen einen zellglücklichen Tag wünscht Euch Ulrike

----------


## Ulrike 2000

Hab auch mal eine Frage an Jerusha: Was stellt eigentlich Dein Benutzerbild dar, rätsel da schon länger dran rum. 
Mir kam Dein Leitspruch im Zusammenhang mit den Ergebnissen Deiner Arztbesuche etwas "zu" passend vor: *Da steh' ich nun, ich armer Tor, und bin so klug als wie zuvor!* (Goethe, Faust) 
Vielleicht können wir ja mal ein anderes "Orakel" wählen.
Alles natürlich nach dem Motto: nicht so ernst nehmen 
Liebe Grüße Ulrike

----------


## Jerusha

Hallo Ulrike 2000, 
mein Benutzerbild ist eines meiner Fotos. In dieser Größe kann man natürlich nicht viel erkennen. Es sind Wassertropfen eines Neblers (mit Licht), der sich im Wasser, zwischen Steinen befindet. Das Interessante an den Fotos war, daß manchmal Figuren (wie z.B. ein Fisch, Dinosaurier, Elefant, Schlange ...) aus Wassertropfen entstehen, die man mit bloßem Auge natürlich gar nicht wahrnehmen kann, die man durch Zufall bei einer Serie fotografiert. Es symbolisiert eigentlich nur mein Hobby und den Versuch nicht Wahrnehmbares sichtbar zu machen, Bewegung im Bild festzuhalten ... 
Tja, der Spruch ... Den habe ich nicht erst seit gestern  :c_laugh:  
Er paßt leider nur allzu oft. Ich würde ihn nicht als meinen "Leitspruch" sehen, mehr als die Kurzfassung meiner Erfahrungen mit "Experten". Klare Auskünfte zu bekommen, ist z.B. auch bei Rechtsfällen äußerst schwierig und selten (da habe ich die letzten Monate auch nur den Kopf geschüttelt), oder auch im technischen Bereich - da wird viel "probiert", aber wenig gewußt (z.B. bei einer Fehlersuche). Aber auch im privaten Bereich kommen klare Stellungnahmen/Aussagen eher selten vor; man bekommt auf konkrete Fragen zwar viele Erklärungen, aber selten eine konkrete Antwort.  
Zum Thema Placeboeffekt. Hast du mal die Seite auf wikipedia zum Thema Placeboeffekt gelesen. Die ist sehr interessant.  
Hier mal ein kurzer Auszug:
Eine repräsentative New Yorker Studie von 1970 an Asthmapatienten zeigt beispielsweise, wie extrem die Auswirkungen auf den Körper sind. Sie bekamen zwei verschiedene Medikamente: Isoproterenol, welches die Bronchien erweitert, und Carbachol, das die Bronchien verengt. Bei letzterem ist also eine Verschlimmerung des Asthmas zu erwarten. Nach der Verabreichung wurden bei jedem Patienten das Lungenvolumen und der Luftstrom gemessen. Einmal sagte man den Patienten, um welches Medikament es sich handelt, das andere Mal sagte man ihnen, dass sie das genau gegenteilige Mittel bekommen.
Als Resultat fand man in erster Linie heraus, dass die Medikamente besser wirken, wenn der Patient weiß, welches Medikament er bekommt. Von weitaus größerem Interesse ist in diesem Fall die Tatsache, dass sich die Bronchien bei den Patienten, die zwar Carbachol bekamen, aber glaubten, sie bekämen Isoproterenol, tatsächlich erweitert haben - ebenso umgekehrt. Dies waren keine Nebenwirkungen, die für das jeweilige Medikament unter normalen Umständen bekannt sind. Dieses erstaunliche Ergebnis zeigt, dass die Erwartung unter bestimmten Umständen den Placeboeffekt so stark unterstützen kann, dass er die chemische Wirkung nicht nur aufhebt, sondern sogar umkehren kann. 
 (Zitat: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Placeboeffekt)
Da stellt sich mir doch glatt die Frage, wirken Medikamente auch heilend, wenn der Patient gar nicht weiß, daß er welche bekommen hat. Gibt es darüber Studien?  
Viele Grüße  
Jerusha

----------


## Ulrike 2000

Hallo Jerusha, 
danke erst mal für Deine Erklärung das Benutzerbild betreffend. Ich habe den beleuchteten Nebel für Rauch gehalten. Hab auch mal überlegt, ob es einen Flaschengeist darstellen soll. Zwei Augen habe ich auch gefunden und an Vogelkopf mit Saugnapf anstatt Schnabel gedacht.
Bei den Steinen habe ich überlegt, ob es Gedärme sein könnten. Jedenfalls hat mich Dein Benutzerbild ganz schön beschäftigt. 
Hab gerade mal einen kleinen Netausflug in die Homöopathie gemacht. Da werden auch ab und zu bewußt Placebos vergeben. Mußte bei dem Gedanken was Pianoman dazu sagen würde schon arg schmunzeln. 
Starbug hat hier im Forum über einen Placeboversuch berichtet:     
 Zitat:  von *Starbug*     _"Zu Szenario 2: Ja, der Placeboeffekt wirkt bei jedem  Medikament, meist sogar mehr, als die Schulmedizin denkt. 
In einer  Randomisierten Doppelblindstudie in der Placebo-Forschung mit gesunden Probanden  wurde diesen ein Medikament gegeben, dass das Immunsystem unterdrückt.
Nach  10 Tagen wurde dieses Medikament durch ein Placebo ersetzt.
Das erstaunliche  war, das deren Immunsystem weiterhin supprimiert blieb, ganz anders als man  erwartet hätte.
Das heißt jetzt nicht, man soll von nun an  Organtransplantierten anstatt Cellcept Placebo geben, aber es zeigt, dass der  Placebo-Effekt eben nicht nur bei subjektiven Empfindungsstörungen wie z.B.  Schmerzen oder Schlaflosigkeit wirkt. 
Gruß 
Micha"_     
Habe mir dann folgende Gedanken dazu gemacht gehabt:
"Was mich allerdings etwas nachdenklich stimmt: 
Man gibt  gesunden Menschen ein Medikament, dass das Immunsystem supprimiert . danach  verlängert man diese Wirkung durch einen Placebo. 
Da aber eine  Immunsystem supprimierung eine Schwächung der körpereigenen Abwehr nach sich  zieht, stellt dies de fakto eine Verschlechterung der Immunlage eines ansonsten  Immun-Gesunden dar. Durch die Vergabe des Placebos konnte diese  "Verschlechterung" verlängert werden. Mit welchen Informationen hat man denn die  Vergabe des Medikaments und des Placebos an die Probanten gekoppelt?"   
Habe bei dem oben angegebenen Versuch immer die dritte Vergleichsgruppe vermisst. Denen, denen man sagt ihr Immunsystem wird durch dieses Mittel gestärkt.
Dann hätte ja man messen können was mehr Gewicht hat, die Information wie etwas wirken soll oder die innewohnende Wirksamkeit des Medikaments. Da bin ich gleich bei Deiner Frage:
"Da stellt sich mir doch glatt die Frage, wirken Medikamente auch heilend, wenn der Patient gar nicht weiß, daß er welche bekommen hat."
Es gibt schon die Wirkung eines Medikaments. Wenn Du z.B. Gift schluckst und nichts davon weißt, wird es trotzdem wirken.
Bin aber der Meinung, dass es wichtig ist, dass Ärzte ihren Patienten sagen für oder gegen was das Medikament denn helfen soll, dass sie ihren Patienten verordnen. Sonst verschenken sie einfach eine mögliche Heilwirkung. 
Bezüglich des von Dir verwendeten Spruchs hätte ich an Deiner Stelle aber doch das Gefühl etwas "klüger" geworden zu sein. 
Du weißt zwar noch nicht genau was es ist, aber es ist auf jeden Fall kein bösartiger Tumor, denn den hätte man erkannt. Dies ist doch schon mal ein schönes Wissen.
Ich an Deiner Stelle würde mich für die Gebärmutterhalsvariante entscheiden. Positiv betrachtet, hast Du eine Wahl woran Du leidest, wer hat das schon. 
Mit Beckenbodengymnastik kannst Du aktiv dem negativen Geschehen einer Gebärmuttersenkung entgegenwirken und bezüglich der Myome könnte sich da eine Verbesserung durch Eintritt der Menopause ergeben. Gegen die Analkrämpfe würde ich auf jeden Fall ausprobieren, ob das Schüssler Salz Nr. 7 Magnesium phosphoricum D6 da hilfreich ist. 
Liebe Grüße Ulrike

----------


## Jerusha

Hallo Ulrike 2000, 
wie ich lese, ist mein Bild genau richtig  :yes_3_cut:  für dieses Forum, es regt zum Nachdenken an, obwohl dies nicht bewußt beabsichtigt war. Jeder sieht etwas anderes, der Wahrheiten gibt es viele und letztendlich wissen wir nichts - was auch im Faust deutlich wird.
Zitat:  _Habe nun ach! Philosophie, Juristerei und Medizin, und leider auch Theologie! durchaus studiert mit heißem Bemühn. Da steh ich nun, ich armer Tor! und bin so klug als wie zuvor; heiße Magister, heiße Doktor gar, und ziehe schon an der zehen Jahr herauf, herab und quer und krumm meine Schüler an der Nase herum  und sehe, dass wir nichts wissen können! Das will mir schier das Herz verbrennen!_ 
Die Idee mit dem Flaschengeist ist sehr schön, die mit dem Gedärmen weniger ;-). Ich bin doch kein Grufti oder ähnliches!  :c_laugh:  
Auf diesem Foto ist keine Figur zu sehen. Es ist auch nur ein Ausschnitt, sonst würde man bei dieser Größe gar nichts mehr erkennen.    

> Wenn Du z.B. Gift schluckst und nichts davon weißt, wird es trotzdem wirken.

 Ja, Gift wirkt wohl immer. Ich würde Gift aber auch nicht als Heilmittel bezeichnen. Ich dachte da eher an harmlosere Beschwerden und Medikamente. 
Daß man einen bösartigen Tumor ausschließen kann, wenn man nicht weiß, was es ist, da muß ich dir leider widersprechen (auch wenn ich immer davon überzeugt war und es auch weiterhin bin, daß es nichts Bösartiges ist - nur störend). Mein Gyn sagte bei einer Besprechung der vielen Befunde zu mir, daß man die Metastasen seines Darmkrebses auch nicht auf den Aufnahmen der MRT gesehen hat. Dann habe ich mal ein bißchen gegoogelt, und es scheint tatsächlich so zu sein, daß man manches (auch Bösartiges) nicht sieht. Das liegt wohl an der Struktur des Gewebes. 
Auch das zweite (größere) Myom hat man weder bei der CT noch bei der MRT gesehen. Es kann natürlich sein, daß es innerhalb einer Woche gewachsen ist und deswegen auf den Aufnahmen nicht sichtbar war. Dafür hat man eine Zyste und sonstigen Kleinkram gesehen, was dann bei der Bauchspiegelung nicht zu sehen war.
Ja, auf die Wechseljahre hoffe ich auch, da sollen diese Dinger ja manchmal wieder verschwinden. 
Bis vor ein paar Monaten war ich einmal pro Jahr beim Gyn zur Vorsorge. In diesen Zustand möchte ich gerne wieder kommen.
Das mit den Schüssler-Salzen werde ich mir mal ansehen. Damit habe ich mich nie beschäftigt. 
Denke aber eher, das hängt mit dem Beckenboden und den Bändern zusammen (zu wenig bzw. zu hohe Spannung) und weniger mit einem Magnesiummangel.
Meine logische Schlußfolgerung (ich kann auch falsch liegen):
Der Gebärmutterhals drückt auf das Rektum und vor allem auch auf den inneren Schließmuskel, dem dadurch ständig "Druck" signalisiert wird (was ein unangenehmes Gefühl ist) und man sich dadurch unbewußt anspannt ... So irgendwie.
Jedenfalls habe ich auch eine "schwache Blase", oft Blasendruck, vor allem beim Sitzen. Wenn ich in Bewegung bin, habe ich kein Problem. Denke mal, ein Versuch ist es wert, Schaden kann so ein Beckenbodentraining nichts. Einziger Nachteil: Es ist furchtbar anstrengend :-)).    
Viele Grüße 
Jerusha

----------


## Ulrike 2000

Hallo Jerusha, 
bei mir ist es so, dass ich öfter mal Sachen habe, die nicht "normal" sind. Meistens sammele ich dann ein bischen, um dann zum Arzt zu gehen. Eindeutige Ergebnisse habe ich meist hinterher auch nicht, aber ich bin dann doch beruhigt, dass ich zumindest nichts versäumt habe.
Es gab aber auch schon oft genug den Fall, wo ich dann (ging meist um Familienangehörige) hinterher gedacht habe, "hätte ich dies nur vorher gewußt". 
Natürlich ist dies dann ein anderes Wissen, als das im Faust zitierte.
Dazu gibt es aber auch einen tröstenden Spruch:
"Der, der Nichts weiß, und weiß, dass er Nichts weiß, weiß viel mehr, als der, der Nichts weiß, und nicht weiß, dass er Nichts weiß." 
Liebe Grüße Ulrike

----------


## Jerusha

Hallo Ulrike,   

> Dazu gibt es aber auch einen tröstenden Spruch:
>  "Der, der Nichts weiß, und weiß, dass er Nichts weiß, weiß viel mehr, als der, der Nichts weiß, und nicht weiß, dass er Nichts weiß."

 Auf gut Deutsch: Der Wissende weiß mehr als der Unwissende. 
(Der, der Nichts weiß, wird in dem Moment zum Wissenden, in dem er weiß, daß er Nichts weiß ;-) ). 
Was ist daran tröstlich, wenn "ich armer Tor (obwohl wissend, daß ich Nichts weiß), jetzt doch genauso klug bin wie zuvor"? 
Denn das Wissen, daß ich Nichts weiß, hilft mir nicht weiter.   :laughter01:  
Viele Grüße 
Jerusha

----------

